# Daniel Pemberton's Score for 'Steve Jobs' is Awesome !



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi,

Listening to *Daniel Pemberton*'s latest score for the movie *Steve Jobs* .

imho. this is one of the best scores of 2015. If you have some time, I highly recommend you give it a listen. Amazingly creative work by Mr. Pemberton.

An instant A+

I wouldn't be surprised if it gets nominated for an Oscar  and even goes as far as winning !

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 10, 2015)

Ooooh cool! _The Martian_ has been my favorite score so far this year, HGW did a fantastic job - everything from synths to orchestra to ambience was spot on! One of my favorite underscore-based soundtracks. But nothing has been able to dethrone John Powell's _How To Train Your Dragon 2 _for me, and it will take some pretty insane quality for that to change


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes, HGW's Score for 'The Martian' is another favorite of mine, but listen to Pemberton's score for 'Steve Jobs' and tell us what you think about it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a article on the score.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2015/10/11/steve-jobs-score/73776890/


----------



## Vin (Oct 12, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Ooooh cool! _The Martian_ has been my favorite score so far this year, HGW did a fantastic job - everything from synths to orchestra to ambience was spot on! One of my favorite underscore-based soundtracks. But nothing has been able to dethrone John Powell's _How To Train Your Dragon 2 _for me, and it will take some pretty insane quality for that to change




The Martian score felt pretty generic to me, I liked his Life theme in Prometheus more than anything in The Martian, it's very Goldsmithesque and memorable.

Agreed with you about the HTTYD though, Powell is on another level when it comes to that big, symphonic sound.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 12, 2015)

Vin said:


> The Martian score felt pretty generic to me, I liked his Life theme in Prometheus more than anything in The Martian, it's very Goldsmithesque and memorable.
> 
> Agreed with you about the HTTYD though, Powell is on another level when it comes to that big, symphonic sound.


Ah, interesting! For some reason, I found the entire Prometheus soundtrack to be somewhat lackluster. Personal taste I suppose. And I believe it was composed by Marc Streitenfeld - did HGW make some contribution in Life?

And to get the thread back on topic - checked out the Jobs score and thought it was pretty good. It was a bit too minimalistic at times, but I suppose that could be interpreted as an intentional representation of Jobs and Apple. I particularly enjoyed the orchestral sections, they were well done!


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2015)

I thought The Martian score was boring too. Good music but didn't really bring anything new to the table nor provoke any emotions other than the obvious. Steve Jobs score seems really interesting though. Hopefully it's not too much like the Social Network but it seems like if you use modular synths + piano, you're already a clone to most peoples ears.


----------



## kclements (Oct 12, 2015)

Just purchased this today. I like it very much.

Cheers
kc


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2015)

kclements said:


> Just purchased this today. I like it very much.
> 
> Cheers
> kc



Cool 

I purchased it as well. Fantastic Score.

Enjoy !


----------



## kclements (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, and I appreciate the liner notes, limited as they are. Still, something you don't get via streaming.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2015)

kclements said:


> Yeah, and I appreciate the liner notes, limited as they are. Still, something you don't get via streaming.



Yes, it was very interesting to read the _From Daniel _section in the liner notes pdf.


----------



## apessino (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, can't say that I agree - most of the score is all right if hardly challenging or surprising. "Revenge" is really nice, but honestly I didn't hear anything for me to go to A+ or one of the best of 2015, but that might just be down to taste and I am rarely a fan of these synth-bed scores. Actually, I find the mostly electronic tracks much more interesting than the orchestral ones which I didn't care much for. Also, I have not seen the movie so maybe the score is brilliant in context.

But... those two pseudo "operatic" tracks are flat out cringe-worthy. Physically painful to listen to, from the botched italian to the insulting use of voices to the inane harmony (over 7 minutes of I-V-I-V-...). If it was meant to be a joke it should have been at least funny...

That annoyed me enough, but then I read the booklet where it actually says this:

"1988 was set in the San Francisco Opera House. Here was Steve Jobs the conductor, both the ringmaster of this ornate and incredibly dramatic circus and a man obsessed with revenge. What better musical device than an opera? For this we utilised one of the oldest technologies — a paper and pen — to write a score for what is effectively one of the greatest and unsurpassed computers of all time – the orchestra. The notation they read is really no different to code inputted into a computer. But the way this information is interpreted and given emotion and nuance by an ensemble of world-class musicians is still one of the last frontiers technology has yet to better."

Sigh.


----------

